# 460 HP MKI Roadster Quattro



## GreatG (Apr 6, 2009)

After spending as much in labor that I did in parts it's done! I wanted to get a TT that was ALL green. They didn't make the ALL green TT the year I was looking so I bought a used car from Texas. It only had 28K miles on it but that doesn't matter because I replaced EVERYTHING that wears; even better. I bought new, better bushings to everything, even the steering wheel bushings. I had to go with a 2002 because I looked everywhere but could not find one anywhere. Apparently it's less than 1% of the MKI cars out there. I have previously totaled a Black 01 Roadster Quattro and wanted another one because it was a head on collision and all of the safety features worked. I went to great lengths to make sure one could not much tell I did anything.

I punched out the block and now it's a 2.0 litre (GMG Stroker kit)
APR stage III+ Turbo Upgrade
APR intake manifold
APR 3" Trottle body
Miltek Exhaust
034 Motorsport ECU MGT (fuel/air only)
SPEC Stage III+ clutch
Extra Oil radiator 
Modshack cold air intake
Front bumper MOD to remove license plate area to allow TWICE as much air to the APR Z-Intercooler. I reinforced the front stability with an 1" solid aluminum shaped bar welded to the remaining front bumper metal (I have never seen a mod like this!)
Bilstein PSS9 Suspension system
Neuspeed 25mm (racing) Front And Back anti swaybars

I won't sweat the small stuff, but there they are numerous.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum  
would like to see some pics of your beast 8) ,

post them up in the MK1 section for us all to admire

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes mate get those pics up.Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome pics would be great


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome mate! Sounds awesome, but..










Or Video would be better :twisted:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like you have a bit of a beast!!!!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

460bhp?? Is that it??

Ahhhh.... but can it pull a trailor?? :roll:

Only messing, sounds like you have a bit of a beast, welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

GreatG said:


> I won't sweat the small stuff


Please do. 8)

We go a bundle on the small stuff... :wink:

But we need pics, or better, video... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

we'd like a review of your car !

welcome


----------



## GreatG (Apr 6, 2009)

I did not think I would get such requests for the pics. Well here are some. You can see the enlarged exhaust.
I had to pay extra to get the engine cover/faring to back on like it was not modified. The engine faring is attached via the intercooler, but now with the APR intercooler I had to pay extra so it would be refitted. Someone wanted to see the "small stuff" Ok.

I don't guess it's so small:

Quaffe Biasing Differential (limited slip for the front)
Haldex (for the back)
SPEC Aluminiun Lighted Flywheel 
VF Engineering motor mounts
All around (originally sized) cross drilled rotors 
ceramic brakes
Ported inlets (to match flow of the intercooler)
Head studs (raceware)
Prosport Gauges (boost and oil temp)
Mantis Gauge pod (for Original look)
APR R1 Diverter Valve
Bushings all around (for suspension)
StopTech Stainless Steel Brake lines
Smoked Lens
Neuspeed short shifter
Neuspeed Adjustable Rear Lower Control Arms (for camber or Toe)
NO CAT CONVERTER (extremely sorry environmentalists) and tuned with the 034 ECU (fuel/air only) 
2 (Unique in the world) custom intercooler samco hoses for the 2" intercooler to the 3" throttle body
3.2 liter TT mass air flow sensor to match the 3" throttle body 
custom cold air intake engine bay mod cuttouts (mod shack suggestion)
Extra Oil cooler is positioned in the place of the right intercooler to not waist a space and use the 
natural flow of what is inherently there. 
Audi (Original Equipment Manufacturer) sport line rear spoiler. (I will include picture)

If there are specific pics you people want to see, I will go out to my car (The GTT) and take pic. 
You can see my California VETERAN tags. One in a million: GTT I'm G and it's my TT or It's a Green TT?

-G


----------



## GreatG (Apr 6, 2009)

Two mods. I'll take a pic of my front licence mod if anyone really wants to see it. I got a ticket and it's better left on. It's only 2 screws but I'm lazy.

-G


----------



## GreatG (Apr 6, 2009)

I lowered the compression ratio from 9:1 to 8.5:1 (for higher boost possibilities) 
I raised the displacement from 1.781 to 2.090

That is why I had to get the 034 motorsport (Fuel/Air only) ECU outside engine management.

Cool thing is that I can dyno and get my own program for the best performance.

I had to get the Stroker kit (includes forged aluminum camshaft, pistons and tie rods) balanced with the SPEC stage III clutch and SPEC flywheel.

I don't know if I should go with nitrous, a larger turbo/injectors or methal injection to get my target of the high 500's.

I would appreciate some help with this if anyone has any experience with they all.

-G


----------



## GreatG (Apr 6, 2009)

For some suggestions to me on how we could totally make this project the very best example of how to make the

GTT (Grand Turismo Trophy)

the best it can while still retaining the look that made us all fall in love when we first laid eyes on such beauty.

-G


----------

